# 02 Altima 4 cyl fuel filter location



## DaveInTexas (Apr 14, 2007)

After reading several posts I was starting to believe the only fuel filter was in the fuel pump assembly but I was browsing Autozone's site and found this: 

Under hood, driver side, rear engine area, passenger side of master cylinder, mounted in fuel line

So I went and looked and there is something there, It is a little green thing in a hose that says " do not kink", could that be the fuel line and filter? if so I would try to replace it to try to fix my starting and dying problem. Also I just replaced the 02 sensors and instead of 0420 i am now getting code 0031. I am afraid it may because i accidentally bent the casing of one of the sensors as I was installing it and the socket slipped and was still trying to turn it. I have to wait a week and a half to get another one.


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

the fuel filter is in the gas tank. non-serviceable.


----------

